# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Зависть или нет

## Sash

Харе Кришна !!! Я вижу что преданные (равные, не старшие) делают гораздо большие успехи в Бхакти. Гораздо лучше понимают философию, умеют проповедовать и во многом другом превосходят меня... Но вместо радости за них я испытываю какие-то другие чувства, нехорошие... Начинаю искать в их поведении или словах ошибки. Стараюсь не наносить никаких оскорблений, вовремя себя останавливать от этих мыслей. 
 Наверно я просто им завидую. Как мне можно эффективно с этим бороться, как мне радоваться за них а не наоборот?

----------


## Tapati devi dasi

Харе Кришна!

Сначала необходимо точно определить, чего вы хотите добиться, практикуя сознание Кришны: материального триумфа или духовного успеха. Хотите ли вы, чтобы окружающие отмечали ваши заслуги в духовной жизни и восхищались вами, или вы стремитесь развиваться для самореализации?

Если вы желаете внешнего превосходства над другими, то ваши чувства в отношении преданных могут быть завистью. Такая зависть очень разрушительна для духовной жизни. От нее можно избавиться, пересмотрев свое представление о правильном понимании духовного процесса. Такие навыки, как понимание философии и умение проповедовать ценны в том случае, если помогают человеку в духовной жизни.

Если же вы хотите серьезно изучать ведическое знание и развиваться в этом направлении, то ваши чувства могут быть некой досадой на себя: что вы так медленно продвигаетесь в духовной жизни. А так как эта досада может доставлять много беспокойств, то вы, автоматически желая уменьшить страдания, ищете ошибки в поведении и словах преданных. Это постепенно пройдет, как только вы начнете замечать собственный прогресс.

Впрочем, могут присутствовать и элементы так называемой белой зависти, от которой нетрудно избавиться, если искренне следовать по духовному пути и помнить, что всему - свое время и у каждого этот процесс проходит по-разному. У кого-то это происходит очень быстро, у кого-то - медленнее. Необходимо трезво оценить свои возможности и способности и действовать в согласии с собственной природой. Наверняка у вас есть определенные качества, за которые окружающие уважают и любят вас. Старайтесь концентрироваться на этом.

Например, из многих миллионов людей, вы - один из немногих, кто стремится к духовной жизни, кто встал на путь самоосознания и добился определенных успехов. Если вы будете рассматривать свои достижения с этой точки зрения, то вам будет понятно, что вы уже добились большого успеха, и у вас не будет необходимости оглядываться на других и сравнивать их достижения со своими.

Желаю вам успехов.

----------

